# Car boot sales in Paphos



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

I see that there are car boot sales in Paphos. Here in Shepperton, UK, I can do quite well and get a lot of what I need very cheaply. I was thinking of shipping it all to Cyprus until I saw the prices. (Reality check No.13071) 

Sooo, how are the car boot sales in Paphos? Will I find let's say kitchen items for a decent price and of decent quality? Or is it a trip to Nicosea to IKEA?

The place to which we are moving is furnished for holiday-goers. So I'm thinking pots and pans, etc.

Thanks to you all who have made the migration.

Cefalu


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Typically I think you will find some of that stuff at the bootsales but probably not everything you need.

The two big bootsales are Duck Pond on Wednesdays and Sundays (wednesday is smaller) and then in Timi on Sundays as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is also an indoor market/car boot sale in Emba and Paphiakos have a boot sale every Saturday.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In my view the boot sales here are very disappointing compared to the UK. The last time we went to the Duck Pond at the request of one of our visitors, a regular UK boot seller, his comment was simply, "Expensive tat".

Pete


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

That's with any car boot sale--I live in walking distance to a big one, so I go regularly Sometimes I hit it big and other times I feel lost in garbage. But I take what you say.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I agree with Pete that compared to the good UK boot sales, they are a bit disappointing here. 

They actually feel more like Eastern European style Flea Markets than UK style car boot sales.


----------

